# Brew Ratio



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I am curious what brew ratio is commonly used here? I have generally used to stick to 60g/L, but few days ago I went to a cafe which uses 17-18/210g on a V60 - which is 80-85g per L. This is obviously a huge difference, and the coffee tasted actually very nice - with a full body. I would guess it would be hard to hit high extraction with that much coffee, but it seems possible? They also had a fairly short brew time, less than 2 minutes on a V60 including bloom.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

65g/L is my starting parameter but it can swing 10-15g/L either way depending on grind or brew method to get the best from some beans.

Less than 2 mins in a V60 is pretty quick including bloom


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It it tastes nice , it doesn't matter what extraction it is .. What kind of roast or bean was it btw..

I use Perger V60 recipe

I use Systemic Chemex recipe 31.5? > 500

Change the grind when i want more sweetness


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The V60 was either a darker roasted coffee , easily extracted . Or it was in pre hump nom . Stronger but having some sweetness ( around 16% perhaps ? )


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

It was a quite developed roast - and loads of sweetness yes. I wouldn't say necessarily a dark roast - but definitely not a light roast either.

With more developed roasts, does higher brew ratio combined with quicker drawn down gives better results?

I just looked at their page again, and I think 210g was actually referring to the finished brew, so 210g of finished coffee. That wouldn't be such an outlandish dose when talking about brew water, more like 70g/L rather than 85g/L.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

the_partisan said:


> With more developed roasts, does higher brew ratio combined with quicker drawn down gives better results?.


Depends, if the roast is that much more soluble, then a quicker draw down might be needed to control the extraction, if still aiming at the big hump. But as @Mrboots2u says, they may be aiming for a different target, a lower extraction, with the higher brew ratio to bolster strength. This isn't necessarily unusual, in fact, if anyone ever read the Hario instruction leaflets, brew ratios work out around 70-85g/L (120ml in the cup from 10-12g dose).


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm mostly around 55/56 g/l for V60 using the Hausgrind. Using the 02 dutch papers and the Bairro AltoAir for a 1 cup brew. Target TDS is around 1.25% to 1.3% aiming for EY 20 - 21%. So typically 12.55g coffee to 225g brew water and 196g ish resultant brew.

Don't fancy 17/18g into 210g. What a waste of coffee...


----------

